# FNG!



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Howdy every one. I'm 26 and have hunted since I was old enough to carry a bb gun. I started guiding deer/elk hunts for Silver Spur Outfitters in Co when I was 18. Did that for a few years, during my summers I used to be a commercial packer for Horse Corral Pack Station in Cali. After fire season I now go guide white tail hunts for what used to be B and J Outfitters and is now Cross Country Outfitters (CCO) in Ks, Ne. In the spring I guide Turkey hunts for CCO in Fl, Ks, Ne, NM. For the past 5 summers I Fight Fires for CalFire. I started huntin hogs with dogs in 05 and I run mostly Catahoulas. Got a really good pack of dogs goin now and I'm lovin it! Glad to be here and thanks for bein part of such a cool site!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Welcome to PT Fitz. Looks like you have acomplished quite a bit at 26, keep it up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Fitz.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Fitz.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT forum, enjoy ............good to have you here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome. Sounds like you have a lot to add to PT.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Fitz!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome ! Quite a life you've led so far ! Being a firefighter is an honor in itself. Look forward to your success !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've definitely slowed down lately though. Gonna go get some edjumication and try to promote to a engineer. 
I'm happy to be here and I'm lookin forward to learning new ways to yotes!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya , enjoy the site!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

I ment to put kill yotes ate the end of that lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oops !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We can fill in the blanks. Good luck with school. What field of engineering are you studying?


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a fire fighter. A engineer is a fire engine operator. It's one pay grade below a captain. My major so far has been Fire Science.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT Fitz. I have to say that this is the friendliest site I belong to. Great knowledge as well. Happy Hunting.

NFF


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhhh okay. Well good luck still.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fitz said:


> I'm a fire fighter. A engineer is a fire engine operator. It's one pay grade below a captain. My major so far has been Fire Science.


 Fire Science? I grab a match--strike it, and voila` Fire!!! LOL---JUST Kidding buddy--welcome to PT, glad to have picked on you---I mean glad to have you on PT---REALLY!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fitz said:


> I'm a fire fighter. A engineer is a fire engine operator. It's one pay grade below a captain. My major so far has been Fire Science.


Here I thought you were gonna work for Amtrack !


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Ha ha thanks guys. Heck if I worked for Amtrak I'd get paid better!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I was thinking CalTrans....but I heard they just laid off thousands of workers........they found shovels that stand up all by themselves.....


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Friendly-Lmao!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT from across the pond!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks! What country you from?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

England.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> He's our resident Englishman.......he gives the site a "classy" feel.......and posts cool pics!!!


I thought the money I sent you last month ran out!?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd better make the most of it then!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol


----------

